# Overweight epileptic chi



## lovelola (Mar 22, 2013)

Just recently adopted a hefty little chi that needs to lose weight. She's around 7.5lb and I think ideally she should be around 6. We have her medical history saying that she has starting to have patellar luxation due to her weight. She has seizures and is on phenobarbital twice daily and a pill of potassium bromide.


We are currently feeding ziwipeak and just wondering how many pieces should be getting a day to get her to her ideal weight?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I also have a chihuahua on both the medications mentioned. She is about 9#'s and should be about 7#'s. Vet says that phenobarbital makes it almost impossible to lose weight in dogs. She eats about 1/8th of a cup of Fromm in am, and a treat with glucosomine, and about 5 pieces of kibble at night. She does get about 6 cheerios during the day!


----------

